# A tornado Night Update



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

After I made my first post I continued to watch the Radar and susre enough we got two more storms back to back. So back down to the storm cellar one more time. 
It was a litle more crowded this timeas there were two additional people.
I live in Enid Oklahoma and there is the Garfield County Fair grounds in North Enid just two miles North West of my home. 
It was hit by an F-1 Tornado. The one that hit in Breckenridge about twelve miles North East of me was an F-3.
I went out to the Fairgrounds and shot pictures of some of the damage.
A large section of the roof of an Expo building was ripped off. About 75' feet long and about 40' wide.
This happened while the building was filled with exhibits from a Home and Garden Show was being presented.
No one was in the building at the time and no one was hurt.
I attened the Show yesterday. What a different sight today. Just my guess is that the damage to exhibits will be around $100,000. Probably much more.
Thanks to all of you for the well wishes. After I made my first post I continued to watch the Radar and susre enough we got two more storms back to back. So back down to the storm cellar one more time. 
It was a litle more crowded this timeas there were two additional people.
I live in Enid Oklahoma and there is the Garfield County Fair grounds in North Enid just two miles North West of my home. 
It was hit by an F-1 Tornado. The one that hit in Breckenridge about twelve miles North East of me was an F-3.
I went out to the Fairgrounds and shot pictures of some of the damage.
A large section of the roof of an Expo building was ripped off. About 75' feet long and about 40' wide.
This happened while the building was filled with exhibits from a Home and Garden Show was being presented.
No one was in the building at the time and no one was hurt.
I attened the Show yesterday. What a different sight today. Just my guess is that the damage to exhibits will be around $100,000. Probably much more.
ry one was lucky this time.
People the next threee weeksi s PRIME Tornado Season. Pleas be mindfull of the weather.


----------



## NYsurvivalist6 (Apr 22, 2009)

That sucks!
I just hope you and everyone is doing fine!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*i just checked the live radar.and it looks like we're in for more rain this evening only questions,is..how much? and when? *


----------

